

HP’s first Android tablet is $169 and will be at Mobile World Congress - sew
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/02/hps-first-android-tablet-is-169-and-will-be-at-mobile-world-congress/

======
naner
I haven't been keeping up with the news (if there was any news...) but this
suggests that WebOS is now completely dead.

